# All new appliances - brands?



## troyce1 (Oct 9, 2008)

We are getting all new appliances for our kitchen remodel, any brand suggestions?

Ones to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Depends on Budget*

I fix most of my own stuff. About 8 years ago we bought a Bosch dishwasher and love it, stainless inside, ultra quiet, so last year we looked for a new stove. I rolled the drawers and looked at fine details, inside dimesnions for oven,pot storage, etc and it came down to Bosch and LG for me... We went with the Bosch because I like to match products.
The Koreans, Samsung and LG seem to have made huge strides in design and quality. Most OTR microwaves I've seen are built private label in Korea
Samsung used to build under Gold Star years ago and then began
emerging as their own brand. Now look around. They are also one of the largest computer chip manufacturers
On the other hand my Frigidaire side by side fridge with water dispenser is rusting below the water drip tray after about 6 years.. and door seal magnets are giving out...why should that be? The crisper drawer is cracked at the rails... its flimsy,but when you buy it you don't have it filled with vegetables. If FRIDGE is in the name you should be doing it right by now????????This was serious brand in the 50`s
The Bosch DW had a circuit board issue , but I tracked it down and fixed a cold solder joint and all is well, still impressive inside IMHO.
Over the past year I've been eyeing new laundry equipment. JD Power was ranking LG at the top and I think Samsung was up there too.The more I look Korea is the new Japan and to me that`s a sign. The philosophy of constant improvement..
The test of any item is never year one everything looks good in the showroom.....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I just thought I should inform people that all of the major US appliance brands also make "Builder's Brands".

A "builder brand" is a name brand that GE, Frigidaire, Maytag, etc. make specifically for people who will be buying appliances by the dozen. For example, Maytag makes both the Jet Clean and Performa models of dish washer. The only one you'll see in an appliance store is the Jet Clean. The Performa is sold to builders, land developers, landlords, etc. who will be buying numerous dishwashers, not just one. Basically, what you get is a no frills version of the more expensive model. It does the same job that the more expensive brand does, it's just that it doesn't have all the features. For example, I bought my sister a Performa dishwasher (cuz she liked her Jet Clean, which was toast), and one of the things she can no longer do is program the dishwasher to go on at a certain time of the day or night. She has to manually turn it on.

GE's builder's brand is the "Concept II" line. I have 21 Concept II 12 cubic foot frost free refrigerators in my building. The difference between these and the regular GE 12 cubic foot frost free fridge is that mine are all white with white plastic handles. The regular fridge comes in white or almond with black plastic handles. Also, the regular fridge has a plastic cover for the top freezer door hinge.

So, if you know a landlord or anyone else who would buy appliances in number, you can often get a very good deal through him on a builder's brand appliance; typically 1/2 to 3/4 of the regular price for the residential model.

Also, I would NOT buy GE when it comes to laundry equipment. Stick with Maytag or Whirlpool on those.

Everyone's fridges and stoves work much the same, so go with the appliance that seems to be built the most solidly. 

Also, do your homework and price out some common parts. Appliance manufacturers will compete by moving their profit margins from the showroom to the parts counter. They might set the cost of their appliances low, but then try to make up for it by gouging you on replacement parts. Since generally, you won't have a problem with a new appliance during the warrenty period, you end up being gouged for the price of replacement parts once the warrenty period is over. For the most common replacement parts on many brands, there are offshore knock offs that sell cheap at independant appliance parts distributors, tho.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

HI... another thing to consider is _where_ youre buying them from, 
I have learned the hard way recently...always buy the extended warranties...but find out how they provide you with repair service.

We have always bought most of our major appliances at Best Buy, they do their own service..both carry in and in home. Any time I've needed service they are there usually the next day, and have always went the extra mile to make sure the appliance is up and running quickly..even when parts had to be ordered it was only a couple days wait rather than weeks.
If you have 3 calls in a year...they replace the item.
Its been my experience that the whole process is professional and orgainzed, both in making the appt and how they conduct themselves in your home...often you get the same repairman.


So when we moved we needed a new fridge and ended up buying it at Lowes to use the credit card--we got a great price and same day delivery, and did the 4 year extended warranty... but when the fridge needed service 2 years later, I called the number given on the contract and found out they use local companies, which they make me call and set up appt..I called all 3 providers and was told by all of them the quickest appt I could get would be 1 week to ten days... then I ended up going another 8 days with no fridge waiting on parts and the repairman was less than professional, polite or hygenic. 

While I love Lowes for the most part and go there often, I wont buy an appliance there again. And I've heard similar complaints from Sams etc.

As for brands...I've got friends who did a mjor kitchen make-over and they did all the appliances and their washer, dryer in LG and are very happy. No repairs in 2 years or so. She did a lot of research on the brands before buying...Comsumer Reports, etc..

and ditto to the comment about GE laundry products...not impressive, and my GE microwave has been repaired 2 times in its first year.
and even the low end Maytags arent great either...I ended up doing a lemon exchange on a washer.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Look in Consumers Reports.
Ron


----------



## 2031pratt (Dec 22, 2008)

The appliances I have had best luck with is KitchenAid. Stay away from Roper (cheap cheap junk, even if you are looking for something cheap, skip it). 




troyce1 said:


> We are getting all new appliances for our kitchen remodel, any brand suggestions?
> 
> Ones to stay away from?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## troyce1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
We found a washer dryer set at home depot for 1100 that is made by Amana I think we may buy that it got great reviews.

As for stove and fridge we are still not sure. We would like a 5 burner stove, with the griddle feature in the middle. And we narrowed it down to a french door fridge. Have been looking at Kitchen Aid, GE and LG.

Bosch's stuff seems to be a little out of our price range


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

by now you've probably bought your appl's. hope your happy. my thoughts [servicer 42 years] every year every model it changes. in the standard lines [not high end] right now for cooking i like GE, dishwasher- Whirlpool, home laundry-top load-[standard] Whirlpool, hi-eff top load-none, front load-GE, refrig- whirl/maytag-french door, s/s- Whirlpool, m/o -any unit under $300.[breaks throw it out]. i personally would not buy LG or Samsung. the problem right now is all the manf are loading appl' up with electronics and field testing them in our homes. just like the cars before it's going to take them awhile to sort things out. as far as extended warranties go; all these co's with the exception of Sub-Zero, Dacor and a FEW others, pay servicers at below their normal rate[way below] so if you get good service you're lucky. you get a year from manf. USUALLY if there's a problem it'll show up in that time frame. if you get uncomfortable that more problems are coming your way they'll be happy to sell you a service contract within that time frame to cover you for the next couple years. remember whatever they call it, to us it's still insurance and it's a huge moneymaker.


----------

